# 2nd stimulus check ??



## spotanjo3 (May 28, 2020)

I am not sure but They mention *Heroes Act for 2nd stimulus. *Does that mean it includes social security people to get it again ? I know Care acts for disability received it. my friend said he already get it but wants to know about this Heroes Act for 2nd stimulus. I said I dont know. That's why I am asking you.

Just one time like Care acts, right?


----------



## notimp (May 28, 2020)

Just a quick google search for heroes act stimulus:
https://en.as.com/en/2020/05/25/other_sports/1590427980_024259.html

Source is poor, but I have no reason to doubt the content.  (At least I havent heard anything different.  )

Basically, bill reached the Senate, where Republicans werent enthused. More discussions about a second stimulus package will be held starting June 1st.

As to 'how often' you'd potentially get another check, It should still be up in the air. (Not that often, maybe more than once, maybe not.. If at all.  )

edit: Here is a better writeup:
https://www.cnet.com/personal-finan...e-is-the-latest-on-another-round-of-payments/


edit: Actually looked at the act (proposal), there they specifically talk about 1200USD, and a one time payment. probably in addition to CARES, if this english makes sense to you -


> In the case of any taxpayer with respect to whom refund or credit was made or allowed before the date of the enactment of this Act under subsection (f) of section 6428 of the Internal Revenue Code of 1986 (as added by the CARES Act), such subsection shall be applied separately with respect to the excess (if any) of—
> 
> (1) the advance refund amount determined under section 6428(f)(2) of such Code after the application of the amendments made by this subtitle, over
> 
> (2) the amount of such refund or credit so made or allowed.


you can tell me if I'm wrong or not. 

That said, the act, as well as a second stimulus check in general are still in discussion. You'll know more after June 1st.
src: https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/6800/text


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 28, 2020)

notimp said:


> Just a quick google search for heroes act stimulus:
> https://en.as.com/en/2020/05/25/other_sports/1590427980_024259.html
> 
> Source is poor, but I have no reason to doubt the content.  (At least I havent heard anything different.  )
> ...



Ahh. Thank you. I will keep my eyes on it and let my friend know. Thanks again!


----------



## notimp (Jun 3, 2020)

Whomp whomp.


> Senate Republican representatives have dismissed the House's new stimulus bill as a non-starter after its release, initially stating that any future aid package would have to wait until after Memorial Day on 25 May.


[...]


> On Tuesday, 2 June, Senator Roy Blunt, made it clear Republicans in the Senate were in no mood to rush to pass a second stimulus package, saying he felt that it was unlikely to happen in June, but that in his opinion it should happen before the August break.


src: https://en.as.com/en/2020/06/02/other_sports/1591092977_630109.html
(Same odd source as the first time.)


----------



## notimp (Jul 27, 2020)

The package went through:


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stimulus check 2 passed? Not yet, but it's in CARES 2 right now. 

Does that mean we will get 1,200 once again ? Just one time check just like first one ?


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 27, 2020)

The bill has to pass the senate and be signed by the President. It is in progress but not approved yet.

But yes it will be another 1 time $1200 again for the same people that got it the first time.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 27, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> The bill has to pass the senate and be signed by the President. It is in progress but not approved yet.
> 
> But yes it will be another 1 time $1200 again for the same people that got it the first time.



Right. Yeah... What about Heroes act ?


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 27, 2020)

Heroes Act is a bill made by the Democrats. It includes the 1 time $1200 payment. But that isn't approved by the senate that's just a bill by the Democrats. The Republicans have a different bill they're making but that doesn't matter either. They all have to agree on the final bill then Trump has to sign it. It's either going to be $1200 stimulus check or nothing though they already agreed on $1200 but they have to pass the entire bill and they are disagreeing on other things. Everything's complicated when it comes to Government.

Easiest way to sum it up as of right this minute there is no stimulus check until the bill is approved by senate. It is just being worked on.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 27, 2020)

If Heroes Act is go ahead.. then What does Heroes Act means ? II still am not sure. It is for family work works and struggle ? Or it is also for disability people and people who are on welfare ?


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes people on disability will get the $1200 if it goes through. The exact same people that got the $1200 the first time will get it the second time, unless you make a certain amount of money they're trying to lower it to like $40,000 or $75,000 I'm not sure which one they settled on, but nobody on disability is likely making that much because you can't make very much money and be on disability.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 27, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Yes people on disability will get the $1200 if it goes through. The exact same people that got the $1200 the first time will get it the second time, unless you make a certain amount of money they're trying to lower it to like $40,000 or $75,000 I'm not sure which one they settled on, but nobody on disability is likely making that much because you can't make very much money and be on disability.



You are talking about Cares 2 or also for Heroes Act as well if they get it through ?


----------



## notimp (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes, sorry - the republican proposal was made public today, it isnt ratified yet.
See: https://www.cnet.com/personal-finan...1200-stimulus-check-today-everything-we-know/

But it is supposed to be - sooner rather than later, because again reps played for time, and people need the money. So dems will make concessions.


----------



## notimp (Jul 29, 2020)

Quick summery (short and to the point):


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 29, 2020)

I really could use another $1200. Come on US Government.


----------



## Chains (Aug 6, 2020)

We'll know within 3 days how much $ we'll get this time.


----------

